# Brand New E30 M3s Found in Garage



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Damn that's really nice. That guy is VERY lucky. Does anybody know what the final price was for both?


----------



## midlife_crisis (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome find!

One question on the miles though. The one odometer says 92 KM and the trip odometer says 104. Why is the trip more than total miles?


----------



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

Amazing find. What a lucky man!


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

I just drooled on my keyboard a little bit.


----------



## noturbimmertype (Mar 2, 2010)

What kind of money did you spend if you don't me asking??? I just got a 540i for 100 dollars, With 200,000 on the ticker.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm super jealous. Great story and good find...


[email protected]


----------



## mfumbesi (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet find. I also wonder what was the price for both.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

midlife_crisis said:


> One question on the miles though. The one odometer says 92 KM and the trip odometer says 104. Why is the trip more than total miles?


The new owner of the M3s says -



> The reason why the trip recorded distance is higher than the actual mileage is because the speedo's start at something like 999990 and the first/last ten of miles are put on at the factory during testing so when the car is finished the speedo reads 000000 or there abouts.
> 
> Obviously someone at the factory and selling dealer forgot to reset the trip!
> 
> Mark


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

:bow: One of my favorite cars of all time. Wow. I'd just like to take a wiff of the aroma in that cabin. :yumyum:


----------

